

Am I the only one who doesn't care about watches? - jasonlgrimes
http://jasongrimes.com/post/46007110862/am-i-the-only-one-who-doesnt-care-about-watches

======
hadem
I've been wondering this ever since the rumors of Apple's watch began to
circulate. Personally, I don't see the draw and have no interest in any of
them.

~~~
jasonlgrimes
Agreed. Could be a status symbol? I mean maybe we could all look like this:
[https://twitter.com/jasongrimes/status/314445030003703809/ph...](https://twitter.com/jasongrimes/status/314445030003703809/photo/1)

